# Richmond Park Viz Whizz?



## Chestersmum (Jun 21, 2010)

Is there a Viz Whizz at Richmond Park on 27th Dec? Might pop along


----------



## BamBam (Feb 14, 2010)

yeah I have seen there is one, starts at 11.
we can't go because it's my partners birthday


----------



## Pennyviz (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi Wasn't aware of thise forum but to confirm:

Viz Whiz from Pembroke Lodge Car Park (the end near the refreshment stall), Richmond Park on Monday 27 December at 10.00 am. Pembroke Lodge is the car park between Richmond Gate and Kingston Gate.

Option of lunch after at the Lass O Richmond Hill - please let me know if interested so I can book a table - I'll be going!

I will collect money on behalf of Vizsla welfare and happy to give out some leaflets about PM. 

My email address is [email protected], mobile (for any stragglers!) is 07973 165661

Boring stuff - please note that this walk is not run by any organisation, so everybody comes at their own risk. 

Penny


----------

